# se non avevi fame non dovevi riempire il piatto



## mirimeloni

se non avevi fame non dovevi riempire il piatto o se non avessi avuto fame non avresti dovuto riempire il piatto?quale regola stabilisce la risposta esatta?grazie


----------



## effeundici

La prima frase e la seconda vogliono dire due cose differenti.

La prima frase non è ipotetica; significa semplicemente qualcosa del tipo: _Visto/Dato che non avevi fame non dovevi riempire il piatto.

_E' una frase molto diversa da (ad esempio) : _Se venivi mi trovavi_


----------



## Walt Whitman

La prima frase significa qualcosa come: non avevi fame, eppure hai riempito il piatto (e mi chiedo perché l'hai fatto).
La seconda significa: il piatto l'hai riempito perché avevi fame [ma senza contesto mi pare che abbia poco senso].
Che cosa vuoi sapere esattamente?
WW


----------



## luway

mirimeloni said:


> "*S*e non avevi fame non dovevi riempire il piatto" o "*S*e non avessi avuto fame non avresti dovuto riempire il piatto"? *Q*uale regola stabilisce la risposta esatta? *G*razie



Anch'io non capisco bene la domanda, soprattutto perché la prima frase mi pare corretta, la seconda no. Nel senso che com'è stata formulata non trovo abbia senso, mi suonerebbe invece così (con significati diversi, certo): "Se non avevi fame non avresti dovuto riempire il piatto", oppure "Se non avessi avuto fame non avresti riempito il piatto."

Qual'era il tuo dubbio Mirimeloni, esattamente?


----------



## mirimeloni

luway said:


> Anch'io non capisco bene la domanda, soprattutto perché la prima frase mi pare corretta, la seconda no. Nel senso che com'è stata formulata non trovo abbia senso, mi suonerebbe invece così (con significati diversi, certo): "Se non avevi fame non avresti dovuto riempire il piatto", oppure "Se non avessi avuto fame non avresti riempito il piatto."
> 
> Qual'era il tuo dubbio Mirimeloni, esattamente?


----------



## mirimeloni

io ho detto a mio figlio ,che ha lasciato il cibo nel piatto,se non avevi fame....lui mi ha corretto con "se non avessi avuto fame....sono convinta che lui sbaglia ma non so dargli una valida spiegazione. ciao


----------



## fabinn

Perché la seconda frase è sbagliata? A me sembra corretta, solo che non si colloca in questo contesto, infatti a me risulta che sia un'ipotetica dell'irrealtà, cioè il senso a mio avviso è questo: io avevo fame, quindi ho riempito il piatto; se non avessi avuto fame, non avrei dovuto riempire il piatto, perché altrimenti vi sarebbe rimasto tutto il cibo, e poi avrei dovuto buttarlo via. Ma tutto questo non è avvenuto per fortuna, perché io avevo effettivamente fame, quindi ho riempito il piatto e ho mangiato con sazietà.
In questo caso invece tuo figlio effettivamente NON aveva fame, quindi non è corretto dire "se non avessi avuto fame", ma per esempio "visto che/dato che non avevi fame, non avresti dovuto riempire il piatto!"


----------



## mirimeloni

la seconda frase è corretta ma non in quel contesto,quindi non può essere utilizzata per correggere la mia che in realtà sarebbe stata più corretta  formulata con"visto che odano che"ma lui sostiene che non si può usare il "se "con l'imperfetto perché diventa ipotetica


----------



## mirimeloni

leggi"visto che o dato che",


----------



## fabinn

mirimeloni said:


> la seconda frase è corretta ma non in quel contesto,quindi non può essere utilizzata per correggere la mia


sono d'accordo con te


mirimeloni said:


> ...ma lui sostiene che non si può usare il "se "con l'imperfetto perché diventa ipotetica


Il "se" con l'imperfetto al CONGIUNTIVO è un'ipotetica (se tu avessi...), ma tu hai espresso il "se" con l'imperfetto INDICATIVO (se non avevi fame...), e questa non è ipotetica, la tua è una constatazione di un fatto: tuo figlio non aveva fame, quindi non doveva riempire il piatto, non ci sono scuse!!


----------



## Walt Whitman

Rispondo velocemente alla tua domanda, mirimeloni. Penso che tu abbia ragione. La frase che hai usato va sotto il nome di “imperfetto ipotetico” (entrato oramai di diritto nelle grammatiche italiane). L’imperfetto indicativo può sostituire, nella lingua parlata (ma, credo, anche in quella scritta visto che è stato codificato) il congiuntivo. Nel caso specifico, penso che tu abbia doppiamente ragione perché la frase di tuo figlio avrebbe senso se formulata così: “se (tu) non avevi fame, (tu) non avresti dovuto riempire il piatto” oppure “se (io) non avessi fame (io) non avrei riempito il piatto”. Niente modale in questo caso.
WW


----------



## luway

Indubbio: non capendo cosa volevi sapere, io mi ero persa nelle varie ipotesi, nel confronto tra le due frasi proposte all'inizio e nei soggetti (io/tu)!

Comunque, nel caso di cui racconti anche per me la tua constatazione è corretta così come l'hai formulata. Certo, dal dato di fatto che lui ha lasciato del cibo nel piatto tu hai presunto che lui non avesse in realtà molta fame fin dall'inizio, ma direi che si è legittimati a trarre certe conclusioni e quindi a fare poi quel tipo di affermazioni.

Volendo invece mantenersi nell'ipotesi (vedo che mio figlio lascia del cibo nel piatto quindi penso che forse non aveva fame fin dal principio, però non ne sono sicura, ma voglio comunque fargli notare la cosa e capire cos'è successo), allora io avrei detto: "Se tu non avessi avuto fame non avresti riempito il piatto, come invece hai fatto... Quindi com'è che ora lasci del cibo? Pensavi di essere più affamato? O questo 'cibo' non ti è piaciuto?" e simili...

Ieri ho dimenticato di darti il 'benvenut@', lo faccio ora e ne approfitto anche per dirti che quando vuoi scrivere più commenti di seguito o desideri aggiungere qualcosa a un commento appena postato, puoi (in realtà, per regola del forum, devi) usare il tasto 'edit post' 

edit: ecco, quanto volevo dire nel mio precedente post è proprio ciò che dice WW, salvo il fatto che non avevo considerato anche la possibilità di un cambio di soggetto, dato che non avrebbe avuto senso poi comparare le due frasi...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, miri e benvenut@.

"... ... ma lui sostiene che non si può usare il "se "con l'imperfetto perché diventa ipotetica... ..." e sbaglia. Esempio di "se" con l'imperfetto (_dell'indicativo_) dove non si crea un'ipotetica: "Se lo conoscevi, perché non me l'hai presentato?". Che significa, "Se il fatto che tu lo conoscevi è vero, perché non me l'hai presentato?".
La presenza di "Dato che", da parte sua, come fanno intendere chiarissimamente le parole di cui è composta la congiunzione, mostra che questa volta non è lasciato spazio ad alcun dubbio, e la frase "Dato che lo conoscevi, perché non me l'hai presentato?" è un vero e proprio rimprovero - fondato su un "dato" (di fatto).
@ Walt: Quanto all' "imperfetto ipotetico", non credi che si tratti di quello - a lungo osteggiato, ma ormai tollerato - di "Se lo sapevo non venivo"?
Un'altra piccola cosa: non pensi che dovrebbe leggersi così:  "se (io) non avessi _avuto_ fame (io) non avrei riempito il piatto".

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## mirimeloni

grazie a tutti,credo di aver capito,ora mi sento meglio visto che il professore di mio figlio ha detto che solo una capra ignorante poteva dire frasi simili


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Questo se lo poteva anche risparmiare. Specie perché mi sembra proprio il tipo che si farebbe sparare più tosto che ammettere cose come l'effettiva legittimità linguistica di costrutti come "a me mi", e invece non fa nulla per evitare soprusi alla lingua ben più gravi.


----------



## Walt Whitman

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, miri e benvenut@.
> 
> "... ... ma lui sostiene che non si può usare il "se "con l'imperfetto perché diventa ipotetica... ..." e sbaglia. Esempio di "se" con l'imperfetto (_dell'indicativo_) dove non si crea un'ipotetica: "Se lo conoscevi, perché non me l'hai presentato?". Che significa, "Se il fatto che tu lo conoscevi è vero, perché non me l'hai presentato?".
> La presenza di "Dato che", da parte sua, come fanno intendere chiarissimamente le parole di cui è composta la congiunzione, mostra che questa volta non è lasciato spazio ad alcun dubbio, e la frase "Dato che lo conoscevi, perché non me l'hai presentato?" è un vero e proprio rimprovero - fondato su un "dato" (di fatto).
> @ Walt: Quanto all' "imperfetto ipotetico", non credi che si tratti di quello - a lungo osteggiato, ma ormai tollerato - di "Se lo sapevo non venivo"?
> Un'altra piccola cosa: non pensi che dovrebbe leggersi così: "se (io) non avessi _avuto_ fame (io) non avrei riempito il piatto".
> 
> Cari saluti.
> 
> GS



*Rispondo a GS anche se mirimeloni ha oramai risolto il suo problema e l’ha avuta vinta con il figlio.*
*Ovviamente hai ragione: si DEVE leggere “se (io) non avessi avuto fame (io) non avrei riempito il piatto”. Avevo fretta, come dicevo in apertura di riposta, e l’ho combinata grossa. Mi vergogno e mi scuso.*
*Quanto all’imperfetto ipotetico, sono d’accordo con te. Io non lo giustifico, ho semplicemente fatto una constatazione: è oramai tollerato, tanto da essere entrato anche nelle grammatiche scolastiche. *
*“Se lo conoscevi, perché non me l’hai presentato?” è, a dire il vero, un periodo ipotetico della realtà composto da una subordinata condizionale e una principale interrogativa. In questo caso l’imperfetto indicativo è corretto.
WW*


----------



## mirimeloni

grazie ancora,anche il professore ha ammesso che ormai è tollerato nella lingua parlata,bontà sua! ciao a tutti


----------

